# Tiger Gold 1966 GTO-how rare?



## OK69 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just acquired a 1966 Tiger Gold GTO. It is a 4 speed car.And it is a "post" car. I know the paint says o-2, and there is not an o on most decoders. I read where one guy said he has only seen 2 in 35 years. Also purchased another car (1966) with numbers matching motor and it has power brakes, AC, and power steering!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Show us some pics!


----------



## OK69 (Aug 16, 2009)

The car is a very solid builder. Just trying to find out how many had the special Tiger Gold paint in 1966..... I may post some pics later. I have no idea what parts it has inside it yet. But its alot.


----------

